# Cual es el voltaje del panel LED en un Bravia?



## Nuyel (Dic 22, 2013)

Tengo un TV Sony Bravia KDL-32EX340 que recibió el daño de un rayo según me dijo el dueño, la fuente está quemada en la primera sección, la secundaria se ve bien (pero quien sabe si funciona) lo que quiero hacer es intentar conectar a una fuente externa las lineas e intentar encender el TV, ya revisé todo y tengo una idea de como hacerlo pero los LEDs del backlight me ponen en duda, tiene dos secundarios el transformador y el primero se que es para los 12V, el segundo es para un conversor boost para los LEDs, pero no hay referencia de tensiones ni nada por el estilo, entonces no se si alguien tiene idea del voltaje que daría este secundario.
O si alguien sabe un método para que pueda averiguar el voltaje que debería dar.
Solo necesitamos encenderla para que ver si aún funciona lo demás y conseguir el módulo. ...

Se me olvidaba, el modulo dice GL9 APS-331


----------



## felixreal (Dic 24, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

En las Sony no lo sé, pero en las LG y Samsung está escrito en la fuente, y son unos 185v creo recordar en una LG de 42" y 284v en una Samsung de 55" que tengo aquí. 

Saludos!


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 24, 2013)

Gracias, ya esperaba que fuera mas de 150V por el circuito de ejemplo del chip que lo controlaba, supongo que dependerá de cuantos LEDs tengan apilados en relación al tamaño de la pantalla, pero eso al menos me da una idea.


----------

